# Tried to Register; System times out each time



## PStreet1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've tried to register using the instructions, but every time the system times out and I get no-where.  Am I doomed?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

register with what?  the ratings/reviews system?  I show you have already logged into it?


----------



## scooooter (Apr 12, 2007)

I, too, am having problems.  I have an outdated profile.  I am clicking on the link shown above in red.  Then, when that page comes up, I click on the link that is supposed to take me to a page to type in my log in information and it times out every time.

Rhonda


----------



## ctreelmom (Apr 12, 2007)

*Page Cannot Be Displayed*

When I click on this link in the post:  tug2.com/tugmembers/login.aspx I get the Page Cannot Be Displayed message--refreshing does nothing.  I know I'm due to renew my membership but shouldn't I straighten out this access thing first?


----------



## barndweller (Apr 12, 2007)

*Me, too*

I followed all the instructions. I put in the new BBS code. I have to keep logging inevery time I change to a new page. When I send a pm I get a blank page. Help!

ETA: My membership is good for years & years!


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 12, 2007)

That's where I am.  The warning in red is there telling me I need to do something.  I've tried.  The warning remains.  The page link times out--or else I get the "page cannot be displayed" page.

If I am o.k. for the BBS and reviews, why doesn't it know I'm o.k.?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

all 3 of you seem to be taken care of and are listed as tug members now.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Ye Olde Tug Staff Administrator.  Now will the red notice go away?

PStreet1: You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was discontinued on 23 March, 2007. Please update to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. Click here for further information.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

should already have gone away...butcha may have to log off/log back in to show it whos boss.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 12, 2007)

Pat -

The red notice won't go away until you change the old TUG member password in your BBS profile to the new "BBS Member Code". See "Part II" of the following link for the easy instructions for finding the BBS Member Code" and making the change - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810

You are still listed as a "TUG Member" because the old TUG member password will still be valid until April 23.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

argh...i get all yalls names confused via emails.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Still have red notice--apparently, I'm not recognized at some level.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2007)

PStreet1 said:


> Still have red notice--apparently, I'm not recognized at some level.



You have an outdated value in the BBS Member Code section of your bbs profile, just as the red notice tells you.

This post (same one linked to in your red notice) will graphically guide you through the process of fixing this.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 13, 2007)

I've done part I and Part II.  My two codes are supposed to match.  I still have the red notice.  I wouldn't be as concerned about it, but we're leaving for a month in Europe on Tuesday.  By the time I get back, I'll be locked out (and I simply can't have that happen).


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Thank You, Thank You*

Your private message was sufficiently simple for even me to follow; thank you; my red notice has disappeared.  I'm now feeling secure and warm.


----------



## Avery (Apr 13, 2007)

I still have my red notice


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2007)

PStreet1 said:


> I've done part I and Part II.  My two codes are supposed to match.  I still have the red notice.  I wouldn't be as concerned about it, but we're leaving for a month in Europe on Tuesday.  By the time I get back, I'll be locked out (and I simply can't have that happen).



What we suggest is that your two PASSWORDS should match.  This is not a requirement at this end, but it makes it easier for YOU to have the same login credentials everywhere on TUG - something that everyone has been requesting since the beginnings of the bbs.

In the context of this thread there is only ONE 'code' - the BBS Member Code that you enter into the BBS Member Code in your profile.  It appears you have mastered this, as your profile now has the correct value entered and you are again being shown as TUG Member.  As it says in the text of the BBS Member Code box: "Changes made here will affect your TUG Member status on the BBS the *NEXT time you log on*", so your status likely didn't change until you logged on again.


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd love to receive the simplified version, too. Thanks.


----------



## Bonita (Apr 13, 2007)

*I am still listed as a guest.*

If this has been addressed, I apolgize, but I changed by password, the red warning went away, and yet I am still listed as a Guest.  Am I to do something else?   Thanks for  your help.
Bonnie


----------



## Bonita (Apr 13, 2007)

*I figured it out.*

Sorry about my previous question.  I did some work and found the instructions.


----------

